# Netherlands maximum rent rule?



## waterbaby (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi all,

My husband and I will be moving to the Netherlands in the fall of '16 for his job. He will be a knowledge worker for the NL branch of his current company and we will be living in Amersfoort.

I am looking at available rentals to get an idea of costs and I read somewhere that your monthly pay has to be roughly 4.5x your cost of rent. Meaning, if I want to rent an apartment that is 1000€ you have to make 4500€. 

Is that true for free market rentals?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Pretty similar. Private landlords might be willing to stretch a bit. Also the higher the income the easier a higher ratio is allowed. All is simply based on the risks people run on rent pay. Due to the renters protection people have to be sure they get paid (without going to court)....,


----------



## waterbaby (Feb 24, 2016)

Awesome, thanks for the reply.


----------

